# Neil McEvoy's comments about Women's Aid



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Surprised no one has posted on what is the biggest local politics story in Cardiff this week!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...evoy-suspended-by-plaid-cymru-91466-29871246/


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 17, 2011)

Neil McEvoy's a sad tosser...I think everyone already knew that.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2011)

Edmund Schluessel said:


> Neil McEvoy's a sad tosser...I think everyone already knew that.



What an insightful comment! Totally misguided too.


----------



## bendeus (Dec 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> What an insightful comment! Totally misguided too.



TBH, I've not heard anyone with anything good to say about him, 1927.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2011)

bendeus said:


> TBH, I've not heard anyone with anything good to say about him, 1927.



How long have you got mate, I'll tell you plenty.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2011)

On a quick straw poll of the people in this room the consensus is ....

He's a tosser


----------



## 1927 (Dec 21, 2011)

nogojones said:


> On a quick straw poll of the people in this room the consensus is ....
> 
> He's a tosser


Well you'd be wrong.

How about addressing the issues rather than attacking the personlaity!


----------



## bendeus (Dec 21, 2011)

1927 said:


> How long have you got mate, I'll tell you plenty.


Tell away, 1927. I'd be interested to hear why you think the number of trusted individuals I know who think he's a total lowlife are wrong.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 21, 2011)

Interestingly no one has come up with anything other than personal insults and no one wants to reply to the OP!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 21, 2011)

bendeus said:


> Tell away, 1927. I'd be interested to hear why you think the number of trusted individuals I know who think he's a total lowlife are wrong.



Will PM you when I got time mate.


----------

